# leg hold traps



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

In my state steel jawed leg hold traps are illegal does this apply to **** cuffs and lil grizz traps as well. i have already checked everything i can to find this out. do you guys have any info for me. thanks


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Please call them footholds. Leghold just fuels the antis' fire. uke: What state do you live in? I wouldn't think it would, but there are some people on here that know better than me they might know.


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

i live in new jersey it sucks here


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

I say talk to the DNR or the game warden.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep, you'd better talk with your local CO to prevent being misinformed.

Smitty


----------

